# lasagne pans



## lindatooo (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm hunting for a good deep lasagne pan which is not metal and not terribly big.  8X8 or 9X9 would be great but at least 3 1/2 to 4" inches deep.  Any advice?


----------



## scott123 (Apr 14, 2004)

May I ask why you don't want metal?


----------



## lindatooo (Apr 14, 2004)

*Lasagne pans*

I personally have no problem with metal but my husband objects to it for dishes with tomato sauce in them.   He complains about a metallic taste, though I suspect the real reason is his mother uses a huge Corningwear roasting pan :roll: for lasagne.


----------



## scott123 (Apr 14, 2004)

Your husband is partly right  An aluminum pan does react with tomato sauce to create a pretty foul metallic taste, imo. A good quality 18/10 stainless steel lasagne pan, is non reactive and will not leach anything into your tomato sauce.

The reason I'm recommending stainless steel is because most of the really deep lasagne pans (3+ inches) I've come across are made of stainless steel.

Glass is okay for lasagna, but stainless steel will double nicely as a roasting pan.


----------



## lindatooo (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks, Scott.  I'm definately going to invest in one for the big stuff....the feed a room-full of people lasagne that I so love to make!

My aim this time was to make just enough for 1 or 2 people.  I'm leaving to see my first grandchild and will be gone for 3 weeks so I'm filling the freezer for hubby.  (Trying to limit his temptations to visit McDonalds)

I bought one of those silicone loaf pans and I'm trying that.  Only problem I encountered was that it's a bit floppy and you absolutely must keep it on a baking sheet.  The lasagne looks good and smells wonderful so my fingers are crossed.  It goes into the freezer then right into the oven for reheating.

You're right about the stainless - I'm sure that will take care of the problem.

Thanks again!


----------

